# Kilz Paint



## renee7 (Mar 15, 2003)

Is Kilz alright to use for a base coat on the hives. or is it too poisonous?


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

There are different grades of Kilz. The oil based ones are the thickest, but I've had pretty good luck with the water based latex that goes by the name Kilz 2, which would be my preference on hive bodies.


----------



## renee7 (Mar 15, 2003)

Bare, that's what I'm getting ready to use. Kilz 2. and then I'll put a good coat of Exterior Gloss over that.

My bees will be here April 13th


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Better get with it. Bees do not like freshly painted hives.


----------

